# Your Top 5 Books



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

What are your top five books of all the BL?, and the best characters in them?. Mine are..

1. _Soul Hunter_: Loved this book, its just excellent. Can't find a single fault thats worth mentioning, not just because im a huge Night Lord fan. My favourite characters are Talos and Uzas.
2. _Daemon World_: This, despite being primitive in its combat, is a great book and features a unique idea in all of 40k. A man who embraces and then rejects Chaos, and lives through the rejection. My favourite character is Arguleon Veq.
3. _Dark Creed_: An excellent end to an amazing trilogy. The conspiracies of the Word Bearers are great to read about. My favourite character was Burias but he changed too much in _Dark Creed_ so my favourite became Marduk.
4. _A Thousand Sons_: Even though I have not finished this book its definitely one of my favourites. Despite a slow start its now building up and my love for the Thousand Sons has sky-rocketed, as has my hate for the Space Wolves. My favourite character is Azhek Ahriman.
5. _Dark Disciple_: An excellent instalment of the Word Bearers series. I loved the Dark Eldar portrayal in the novel and thought the Chaos Marines vs Dark Eldar was something that isn't seen often, or possibly ever before, and was great to read. My favourite character was Burias as he was his regular flippant self in this book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm seeing a distinct pattern in your choices, LotN.:grin:

In no particular order other than how they come to mind:


1. Flight of the Eisenstein

1 1/4. Mechanicus. 

1 1/2. Titanicus. 

2. A Thousand Sons.

3. The Konrad Trilogy.

4. Lord of the Night.

5. Horus Heresy, Collected Visions.

As soon as I post this another 5 will come to mind, but waht the hell, I may post them as well.


----------



## Serrated Man (Mar 3, 2010)

In no particular order

_Malleus_: Spatian Gate was awesome and radical inquisitors rule. Cherubael is a definite favorite.
_13th Legion_: Pretty sure this was my first BL novel. Loved the first person viewpoint. Kage is a tough frak.
_Legacy_: One of the best fights in any book, Adeptus Mechanicus style. Leandros (not sure about his name) his overly flowery speech is so funny.
_The Daemon's Curse_: First novel in the Malus Darkblade series. Just awesome, I loved the chaos wastes and Tz'arkan's speeches.
_Lord of the Night_: "Scream for me" :shok:

other close contenders are definately are all the other books in the Eisenhorn and Shira Calpurnia trilogies. _Legion_ was epic too. Propably forgot some too...

EDIT: Knocked _Flight of the Eisenstein_ off the list 'cos I forgot about Malus Darkblade.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Titanicus - Roughly 600 pages of pure Titan Vs Titan agression, in beautifully described detail: Explosions from Ordanance, Massive Plasma volleys, insane Missle exchanges, the mental battle within the Titan itself by the Princeps of the said machine. Adding to this, as typical for _Dan The Man_ the already salivating action-sequences, are supported by equally fleshed out and humouress tales of Guardsmen and PDF, as well as the treason by one of the Legio`s. Finally, to a newbie to the fluff of the Mechanicus, this really sets the theme well.

Soul Hunter - When I first read the reviews by _Lord of the Night & Child of the Emperor_ I couldn`t help but taste the rancid tang of bias - due the local proximity of the author himsef. However, once I actually picked up this book, was I in for a shock! It is a tremendous triumph of literature and an overwhelming triumph to the somewhat undervalued _Night Lords_. The book is brimming with detail, a cold, ableit humourful, different and overall loverble characters. The action is once more of a top-notch standards. Though the most amusing theme of the novel is the interaction and recruitment of mortal slaves, with so called 'Demi-Gods'.

Hammer of Daemons - At first I loathed this book direly. Its total lack of anything wielding as much as any minute technological detail, perhaps one of the key elements of the Sci-Fi genre. The begginings of the book lacked any real detail both plot and setting wise, however as the book _dragged_ on it began to unfurl, revealing rather plesant moments gradually. By the end of this I could come to appreciate the complexity, warped and ultimately beautifully woven structure of the plot; and, it was full of anything Khornate 

Malus Darkblade - So, so dark, still retaining its comic-based roots (Unfortunately at many a case) with a unoriginal plot. However, as is the case with some other series (Most notabley the Ciphas Cain series) its dark humour, lovable - albeit, love to hate - characters, and the perfect portrayel of Druchii.

Horus Rising - Compared to the rest of the Heresy, this - from the obtuse angle of action - lacks exactly that, although its alot more heart-racing than _False Gods_ but still sets the scene of the Heresy in such a way that well-known and hated characters, Horus the culprit here, are actually revered and liked. Also, as with some other fiction, the interaction between mortal & Astartes is well-wrriten and understandable, giving light to another, more calmer and philosphical nature of the Space Marines.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm shocked! _Lord of the Night_ isn't in Lord of the Night's top five?!


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

Titanicus: I liked the senile Princepts and the way the Chaos titans were portrayed with 'scrap code' chit chat on the hunt.

Any of the Guants Ghost novels: Really digging these, I usually start reading the next one and think ' here we go, probably a similar plot to last time' but Dan T Man seems to keep it interesting.

Storm of iron: great story with a good ending. Didn't really see the whole 'has the enemy geneseed in him so the boys don't got no respect for him' deal with the main dude though. They would've never allowed their most hated enemy geneseed in their own guys. i mean come on. Inspired me to collect 5k points worth of IW though.

Heresy Series: All of them have been good as far as i'm concerned. I liked the short stories too. Especially the Custodes one.

Space Wolf omnibus: I originally put Mr men and Flanimals down then realised it was a BL specific thread. Sorted now though. Ragnar's the man...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

1. Blood Pact - Most people say its not like the rest of the series. Thats the point. The change in pace makes it my favorite book. 

2. Soul Hunter - Almost done with reading it, and definitely my No.2 so far. p.s.: ADB, check your PM inbox for some questions that i've sent you, regarding our conversation a while ago.

3. Titanicus - Just love it.

4. Cadian Blood - Felt really attached to the characters and really loved every moment of the read. congrats again ADB.

5. Sabbat Martyr - was at one point my No. 1 but has since been eclipsed by others.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm seeing a distinct pattern in your choices, LotN.:grin:


What can I say, I like Chaos.:grin:

Its just so much more interesting then the other options. The Imperium is constantly written about and its hard to find a unique Imperial book now, the most recent gem was _Salamander_, I still enjoy them but I recognize the overuse. 

But every book about Chaos is amazingly well done because theres no limit to what can be done, with Chaos all things beautiful and horrific are possible, and in the case of the latter they are usually inevitable.



Mossy Toes said:


> I'm shocked! _Lord of the Night_ isn't in Lord of the Night's top five?!


Hehehe it was, but Soul Hunter pushed it out. Its in my top ten though, even though its a bit outdated its still a BL classic.



bobss said:


> Soul Hunter - When I first read the reviews by _Lord of the Night & Child of the Emperor_ I couldn`t help but taste the rancid tang of bias - due the local proximity of the author himsef. However, once I actually picked up this book, was I in for a shock! It is a tremendous triumph of literature and an overwhelming triumph to the somewhat undervalued _Night Lords_. The book is brimming with detail, a cold, ableit humourful, different and overall loverble characters. The action is once more of a top-notch standards. Though the most amusing theme of the novel is the interaction and recruitment of mortal slaves, with so called 'Demi-Gods'.


Ill admit im a bit biased towards the Night Lords, but if I didn't like the book I would have made it clear. Im not one to hold back just because the author is here, constructive criticism is always helpful.

And I agree, the book is superb. I thought the most amusing parts were Uzas' chaotic tendencies, especially when Talos hits him in the Dreadclaw to shut him up and Uzas doesn't even notice. Plus that new little bit, "Souls for the Soul Eater" is a nice touch to the classic "Blood for the Blood God, Skulls for the Skull Throne", even if it would be more fitting for Slaanesh. Could we perhaps have found the Slaaneshi battlecry?

"Souls for the Soul Eater!"



bobss said:


> Hammer of Daemons - At first I loathed this book direly. Its total lack of anything wielding as much as any minute technological detail, perhaps one of the key elements of the Sci-Fi genre. The begginings of the book lacked any real detail both plot and setting wise, however as the book _dragged_ on it began to unfurl, revealing rather plesant moments gradually. By the end of this I could come to appreciate the complexity, warped and ultimately beautifully woven structure of the plot; and, it was full of anything Khornate


This is one of my particular favourites. I never understood why some people hated it so, its a very unique idea, albeit the concept may have been better suited by Dark Eldar rather then Khornate warriors, but its was a new idea and I thought that exploring the dark side of a Grey Knight was very interesting, plus the Mandrake was great to read.

Plus during the final battle I thought that Ben Counter did a great job showing Khornates in battle. They didn't remember why they were fighting, nor did they care. It was only about bloodshed.



bobss said:


> Malus Darkblade - So, so dark, still retaining its comic-based roots (Unfortunately at many a case) with a unoriginal plot. However, as is the case with some other series (Most notabley the Ciphas Cain series) its dark humour, lovable - albeit, love to hate - characters, and the perfect portrayel of Druchii.


Im not a Warhammer Fantasy fan but Malus Darkblade peaked my interest, ive been considering buying it for a while now. Although im not a fan I do like the Dark Elves, even if they are pale shadows of the Dark Eldar in terms of power and cruelty.

Is it worth buying?, because I might get it when I come into some money.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Plus that new little bit, "Souls for the Soul Eater" is a nice touch to the classic "Blood for the Blood God, Skulls for the Skull Throne", even if it would be more fitting for Slaanesh. Could we perhaps have found the Slaaneshi battlecry?
> 
> "Souls for the Soul Eater!"


Actually, 'Souls for the Soul Eater' isn't a new addition to the Khornate battle cry. Its been there all along, with 'Blood for the Blood God' and 'Skulls for the Skull Throne' - its just rarely used. 

Hmm... this is going to be tricky.

*1. Legion.*
The way the entire book is like a giant and incredably important game of cat & mouse - With the operatives of the Imperial Army, Alpha Legion and the Cabal all trying to outsmart each other. It showed the Alpha Legion and their methods in a great light, and the revelations revealed in the book were great.

*2. Soul Hunter. *
A fantastic all round book, and the first I had read from the Aaron Dembski-Bowden. He did a great job of portraying the plight faced by the VIII legion and the fickle relationships between the Traitor Legions.

*3. Fulgrim. *
The portrayal of the Emperor's Children was fantastic, and the slow and tragic perversion and manipulation of their ideals and beliefs was done well. I didn't see it the same as many critics seemed to see the portrayal of Fulgrim's fall. I seen it as the step-by-step perversion of their strive for perfection starting with the Cleansing of Laeran and ending with the performance of Bequa Kynska at La Fenice - rather than simply 'Oh dear, Fulgrim got possessed by a Daemon Weapon...!' 

I also loved the way it was tied in with the opening trilogy, just from the Emperor's Childrens perspective.

*4. The Sundering Trilogy.*
So far, these 2 books have been great. Portraying Malekith and his elves in a great way.

*5. Dark Imperium.*
A Great selection of short stories, even if a little outdated now.


----------

